# Tutorial: Exportar e Imprimir en Formato PDF



## mnicolau (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola Gente, armo este tutorial para tratar de "unificar" los PCBs subidos al exportarlos a pdf, dadas las ventajas que posee por sobre otros formatos (JPG, doc, etc) y viendo que varios tuvieron inconvenientes a la hora de imprimirlos, muestro cómo evitar los problemas de escala.

_*Soft necesarios*:
_(hay varios, son los que me dieron buenos resultados, además de ser "free" y muy livianos)

_CutePDF (Para generar el archivo PDF):_ http://www.cutepdf.com/products/cutepdf/Writer.asp
_FoxitReader (Para visualizar los PDF):_ http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/

El CutePDF instala una impresora llamada de la misma manera, la cual permite "Imprimir" cualquier archivo, generando un PDF con el mismo. Vemos un ejemplo usando PCB Wizard:



Como pueden ver, a la hora de imprimir, nos aparece la impresora CutePDF, la seleccionamos e imprimimos. Pueden revisar las opciones si desean pero no hace falta hacer ningún cambio, se genera un archivo en formato A4. 
Una vez aceptamos la impresión, nos aparece una ventana donde nos pedirá la ubicación para guardar el archivo .pdf generado.



Así generaremos el archivo pdf a partir de cualquier tipo de archivo que querramos.



Para evitar los problemas de escala, en FoxitReader, seleccionamos "Print" y nos aparece el siguiente cuadro:



Podrán ver la opción "Page Scaling", debe estar en "Actual Size". También pueden observar que la escala se encuentra ubicada al 100%. Con lo cual la impresión saldrá exactamente del mismo tamaño que el archivo original. 
Pueden probar la opción "auto-center" ésta NO modifica la escala, pero centra la hoja en distintas posiciones, en algunos casos conviene usarla, en otras no.

Un visor de PDF muy común de usar es el Adobe Reader, pero instalar 160mb sólo para visualizar un archivo es bastante exagerado. Foxit ocupara la décima parte de eso.

Saludos, espero les sea útil.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

muy util,el foxi lo uso con wine en linux ,
para las imagenes escaneadas ya salen en pdf y varios formatos mas con el xsane en linux.
las imagenes ami no me queda otra que usan el gimp para re-size.
me sirvio aprendi a no tener problema con las escalas -en foxireader- con tu muy util tutorial,asta haora siempre tenia que imprimir con win por eso de las escalas,muy pocas veces me salia bien con linux,ya no tengo mas winxp asi que me vino como aniyo al dedo el tuto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2010)

*¡ Buenísimo el tutorial !*

Te dejo el link de algo que subí hace un mes , es un programita de solo 900K que lo que hace es SOLO exportar imágenes de un PDF . . .  una verdadera joyita que entra en un  "diskette"   

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/extraer-imagenes-pdf-30151/

*http://www.somepdf.com/pdf2img_setup.exe*

Suerte !


----------



## lutiky (Feb 26, 2010)

muy bueno mnicolau gracias por el aporte ya que varios tenemos problemas en imprimir los pdf a escala gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 26, 2010)

Me alegro les haya servido gente...
Muy interesante el soft DOSMETROS, me hubiese venido bárbaro más de una vez, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL (Feb 26, 2010)

Vos me enseñaste a usar el CutePdf para poder imprimir las serigrafías. Tiene la opción de poder imprimir en "mirror" y usar el método de la plancha.


Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 26, 2010)

Me había olvidado de comentar esa opción... es muy útil también y la uso seguido, buen dato!

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 28, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> muy util,el foxi lo uso con wine en linux ,
> para las imagenes escaneadas ya salen en pdf y varios formatos mas con el xsane en linux.
> las imagenes ami no me queda otra que usan el gimp para re-size.
> me sirvio aprendi a no tener problema con las escalas -en foxireader- con tu muy util tutorial,asta haora siempre tenia que imprimir con win por eso de las escalas,muy pocas veces me salia bien con linux,ya no tengo mas winxp asi que me vino como aniyo al dedo el tuto



holagustavo.

existe foxit para linux que es nativo y lo instalas añadiendo unas lineas alas sourcelist solo que no recuerdo de que web las saque  yo lo tengo instalado y tambien tengo el acrobar reader nativo en linux bueno yo uso ubuntu 

INSTALAR ADOBE ACROREAD

Para leer documentos PDF si no te gusta el visor por defecto. Podemos usar Acrobe Reader, lo instalamos con:

sudo apt-get install acroread

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 28, 2010)

aplauso osk-rin grasias por el dato ya lo estoy instalando,eso no lo sabia

Paquetes sugeridos:
  acroread-plugins mozilla-acroread

http://ftp.uni-kl.de lenny/main 
la url por si algun otro quiere instalarlo,
en mi caso puse apt-get install acroread y salio de una sin agregar nada a las sources.list
para lenny,el foxi lo voy a buscar para dejarlo nativo,aclaro que ando con algunos problemitas de permisos por eso use el apt sin el sudo

ya encontre y estoy descargando el tar , esta aca para todos los usuarios de linux que lean esto http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/ l


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 28, 2010)

de nada gustavo para esto es el foro para compartir 

yo los tengo todos instalados
aqui esta la web donde explica diferentes formas para instalar el foxit tambien esta el paquete .deb
http://www.glatelier.org/2009/09/foxit-reader-visor-de-pdf-¡ahora-en-gnulinux/
yo adoro linux ya que la mayoría del software se en cuenta en los repositorios y por tanto es muy seguro todo   aquí una captura.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo uso este programa que te instala la impresora virtual *PDF995S* para generar los archivos PDF


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo, vos sabés que lo he probado a ese soft pero en algunas cosas fallaba con la terminación. Muestro una comparación como ejemplo:

PDF995:



CutePDF:



No sé si a uds le pasará también... tal vez sea la combinación PCB Wizard - PDF995.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, vos sabés que lo he probado a ese soft pero en algunas cosas fallaba con la terminación. ...


No sabe, No contesta.¿?¿?
Yo hasta ahora no tuve inconvenientes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo siempre he usado el *PDFCreator* y anda perfecto. Si he encontrado, a veces - no siempre, algunas diferencias en la visualización en pantalla con respecto al CutePDF (este a veces tiene mas detalle), pero a la hora de imprimir en la laser...los dos me dan exactisimamente lo mismo.


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 28, 2010)

hola mariano gracias por el tutorial


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 4, 2010)

muchas gracias mariano por el tutorial me hacia falta ..


----------



## Dragoblaztr (May 16, 2010)

Que tal Mariano oye una duda, he visto tus pdf y siempre incluyes mas de 1 diseño del mismo (artwork por ejemplo) por hoja como haces esos arreglos??

saludos


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2010)

Hola, desde el mismo soft copio y pego varias veces antes de exportarlo a PDF.

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr (May 16, 2010)

jeje, no se me habia ocurrido mucha gracias mariano


----------



## nutler (Jun 15, 2010)

Estoy intentando exportar un circuito impreso desde pcb winzard y cuando hago la operacion en el pdf me salen las pistas del impreso blancas y el resto de la hoja en negro.
Alguien tiene una solucion para esto


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 15, 2010)

nutler, debés tener activada la opción "Invert PCB atwork", en el menú "print". Destildá esa opción y vas a imprimirlo correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## nutler (Jun 18, 2010)

ya lo hice y fanciono. la pregunta ahora seria como invierto el pcb para hacerlo utilizando la tecnica de planchado


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 18, 2010)

Para usar el método del planchado *no* hay que invertir el pcb, se imprime tal cual se diseña la placa (vista desde el lado de arriba sin el cobre). 
Una vez que transfieras el pcb al cobre este se va a invertir al ver esa cara, pero los componentes se colocan desde el lado de arriba y desde allí el pcb está en forma correcta.

Saludos


----------



## marke20 (Feb 28, 2011)

Excelente aporte, justo lo q buscaba


----------



## marioale (Oct 28, 2012)

yo tengo el adobe reader y en español como hago eso del centrado de pagina?!!!!!!


----------



## juan9219 (Nov 25, 2012)

hola gente tengo un problema con el pcb wizard, cuando imprimo los pdf por medio del bullzip pdf (impresora virtual) algunas cosas quedan de otro tamaño, como las borneras que son un poco mas chicas y las terminales no entran y los capacitores de 4700 uf son mucho mas grandes de los que hay para poner


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 4, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Que software virtual estas usando



Hola juan si deas puedes ir a este enlace donde puedes descargar el dof pdf. Ojala y te sirva Suerte

http://download.cnet.com/doPDF-Free-PDF-Converter/3000-18497_4-10648880.html?part=dl-114262&subj=dl&tag=button


----------



## edu dj (Jun 30, 2013)

yo tengo este problema a uno de los costados le falta un poco de negro (lo veo con adobe reader) ¿que puede ser?


----------



## azquique (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola familia, yo quiero hacer lo contrario de este caso es decir, quiero hacer mis placas con una pequeña cnc que tengo y resulta que las pistas las tengo en pdf, quiero convertir el archivo para sacar las trayectorias para poder fabricar mi pcb.

Como puedo hacerlo??
gracias


----------

